# Chain Catcher for 2010 Super Six



## 123prs (Jun 19, 2007)

I just built up a 2010 Super Six. I had previously purchased a Jumpstop chain catcher for this bike from ngear (great company by the way). I thought I had sent the correct seat tube measurements, but when I went to fit it, the clamp was too small. I have written to Nick, the developer of the Jumpstop, with the hope that he can come up with a solution. He has come up with custom Jumpstops for my other two Cannondale bikes – my former Synapse SL and my present 2008 Super Six. What I discovered with the 2010 Super Six is that the seat tube flares quite a bit at the bottom where the clamp for the Jumpstop would sit. I had not anticipated this. Does anyone have any suggestions re chain catchers that will work with my frame, if the Jumpstop cannot be fitted to my frame? I have a clamp-on derailleur, so the chain catchers that work with braze-on derailleurs will not work for my setup. 

Any advice will be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## rloyola0426 (Mar 26, 2009)

*check out this thread*

"dave2pvd" made a "chain tickler" to catch his chain and prevent damage to the frame:
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=195591&highlight=chain+tickler

he has an ad for them if you would like to buy one, link found in that thread.

otherwise there is one from k-edge

EDIT: never mind, i just re-read your post and realized you have clamp on, not braze on. SORRY!


----------



## 123prs (Jun 19, 2007)

Thanks anyway for taking the time to respond.


----------



## eugkim (Jul 29, 2007)

You'll have to wait for this

K-edge chain catcher


----------



## BikeFixer (May 19, 2009)

I still fail to see the need for one of these things on a road bike.
If the derailleurs are properly adjust there shouldn't be a problem


----------



## 123prs (Jun 19, 2007)

That's one school of thought. Look at it as an insurance policy against possible damage to the frame if the chain should jump off the small ring. It has been known to happen even on those bikes that have been adjusted properly.


----------



## toshi (Dec 29, 2005)

I use a deda dog fang on my 2010 Super Six. Instead of using the included retaining bolt, I thread a small, thin zip tie around the fang and thru the bolts to secure it. Works well.


----------



## 123prs (Jun 19, 2007)

That's an inexpensive and clever solution. I am surprised to hear that you can seat the dog fang down low enough on the seat tube to work.


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

toshi said:


> I use a deda dog fang on my 2010 Super Six. Instead of using the included retaining bolt, I thread a small, thin zip tie around the fang and thru the bolts to secure it. Works well.


Hi Toshi:

When did you get the 2010 Super Six? Did you get rid of your 2008? Did you sell it or was it a warranty replacement?

CHL


----------



## toshi (Dec 29, 2005)

Hey chl, I got it in January. It was a warranty replacement.


----------



## AvantDale (Dec 26, 2008)

toshi said:


> I use a deda dog fang on my 2010 Super Six. Instead of using the included retaining bolt, I thread a small, thin zip tie around the fang and thru the bolts to secure it. Works well.


I just slapped mine on today. Cost me 4 bucks...cheap insurance against dropping my chain.


----------



## toshi (Dec 29, 2005)

Right on.


----------



## 123prs (Jun 19, 2007)

Where do you get a Dog Fang for $4.00?

BTW, we tried to install the new K-Edge Clamp-on (not to be confused with the braze-on) on the 2010 Hi-Mod frame. Unfortunately, we could not get the clamp to seat properly around the seat tube.


----------



## capt_phun (Jun 14, 2004)

Can't you just use a clamp band for a braze on derailleur & mount the K-edge to the braze-on clamp?


----------



## 123prs (Jun 19, 2007)

My understanding is that the braze-on K-Edge is attached to the bolt on the derailleur not the braze-on clamp itself.


----------



## toshi (Dec 29, 2005)

123prs said:


> That's an inexpensive and clever solution. I am surprised to hear that you can seat the dog fang down low enough on the seat tube to work.


Here's a quick shot of the dog fang (34.9) on the seat tube. Because the diameter of the seat tube is larger than the fang, I used a thin zip tie in place of the bolt.


----------



## 123prs (Jun 19, 2007)

Thanks Toshi. Do you have a compact or a standard?


----------



## toshi (Dec 29, 2005)

This is a compact, 50/36.


----------



## 123prs (Jun 19, 2007)

That's what I have. A very clever solution. How large is the gap between the ends of the Dog Fang?


----------



## 123prs (Jun 19, 2007)

I just found a picture that shows how someone else fitted a Dog Fang to a frame that had a seat tube that was too big. It appears that the person cut the band on the DF and drilled two holes and used the zip tie to connect the two ends. Here is a link to the picture:

http://autobus.cyclingnews.com/photos/2005/tour05/tech/?id=valverde_opera/IMG_0456


----------



## Zachariah (Jan 29, 2009)

If you climb a lot...WHY the extra grams???

FD properly adjusted, a dropped chain becomes a non-possibility.

I guess some of us will do anything to make our bikes "unique!"


----------



## capt_phun (Jun 14, 2004)

123prs said:


> My understanding is that the braze-on K-Edge is attached to the bolt on the derailleur not the braze-on clamp itself.


Yes it is. So if you use a braze-on adapter & not a clamp on Derailleur it should work in theory cause you are bolting the chain catcher to the adapter & screwing it into the derailleur.


----------



## 123prs (Jun 19, 2007)

I think you are correct. But, that is essentially the same as the K-Edge clamp on. And their 34.9 clamp does not fit the SS seat tube. Maybe another manufacturer's braze on adapter clamp will work. I don't know.


----------



## AvantDale (Dec 26, 2008)

123prs said:


> Where do you get a Dog Fang for $4.00?
> 
> BTW, we tried to install the new K-Edge Clamp-on (not to be confused with the braze-on) on the 2010 Hi-Mod frame. Unfortunately, we could not get the clamp to seat properly around the seat tube.


Don't know if its an actual "Deda" part...but I got it at a local shop called Win's Wheels.

https://www.winswheels.com/

34.9


----------



## 123prs (Jun 19, 2007)

I have the following question for those of you who have mounted a Dog Fang with a zip-tie on the 2010Supersix: Are you able to install the Dog Fang where it is supposed to be positioned? The reason I ask is in the photograph supplied by Toshi, it looks like the Dog Fang is sitting higher than it should -- i.e., it looks like it is sitting a half inch or so above the small chain ring when I believe it is supposed to be level with the small chain ring.


----------



## 123prs (Jun 19, 2007)

I think I got an answer to my question about the Dog Fang, and I thought I would share it with anyone reading this thread. I just picked up a Third Eye Chain Catcher, which is nearly identical in shape and design to the Dog Fang. I placed the Third Eye as far down the seat tube as it would go, and in that position it sits too high to work properly (i.e., the curved piece, which is supposed to be level with the chain when the chain is on the small chain ring, sits about half an inch above the chain). In the photograph provided by Toshi, the Dog Fang appears to be above the chain, which is not where it is supposed to be positioned.


----------



## dave2pvd (Oct 15, 2007)

Just a few comments from someone who has studied this problem (road and CX) for the last few years:


The Dog Fang is a nice piece of kit. Well priced too. It has a slight problem though: your chain can end up coming to rest _on top of_ the device.
I'll bet you $100 I can make your perfectly adjusted chain/derailleurs setup jump off the inner ring. Most racers know this. It tends to happen during a hurried double-shift at the bottom of a steep hill.
Bike manufacturers ought to be providing chain guides/catchers on high-end CF frames. The recent trend towards huge gusseting/overlay around the BB shell has created vicious chain-eating 'wedge' openings between the crankset and chain stay/down-tube.
IMO, the ultimate no-chain-drop solution for CX is a single ring with either this or this device.


----------

